

Ask HN: Does anyone ever hire non-tech help from here? - Anemone

I&#x27;m a very tech savvy generalist (previous experience includes some tech and design with mostly business).  I responded to the Freelancer and &quot;Who wants to be hired&quot; posts but got no response and noticed that both threads were full of replies about purely technical postings.  So I wondered if HNers actually posted&#x2F;searched here at all when hiring for non-tech positions.  Thought I should ask separately in case there was a non-tech hiring thread that I missed.<p>My reply (with skill description) to Sept hiring thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8253729<p>Thanks.
======
jayzee
Yes. We do+have.

Quartzy YC S11.

~~~
Anemone
Good to know. Did you post the opening or search through a "who wants to be
hired" type thread?

